# I think I can manage my GD but....



## Pearls18

I can't cope with other people's! I've been convincing myself more and more that it's a boy and all the lovely things that will mean, despite it meaning not having a girl. However, I am DREADING other people's reactions. I have already had comment sof "oh I hope it's a girl" completely innocently said, I just feel like as soon as I hear comments like that it's going to knock me back :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I know what you mean. I hate it when other people also become fixated on your child's gender as well, makes it so much worse! I already have people say to me 'Oh I'm sure you'll get your girl next time' and 'Wouldn't you love to have a little girl too?' and I'm not even pregnant. I usually just smile and say 'You know what? I'd love to have another boy, they're so amazing and it'd be lovely for Oliver to have a little brother' just because I hate it when other people decide what would be better for me and I really would hate people to be dissapointed for me if I never ended up having a daughter, it's not for them to be involved really. xx


----------



## Misscalais

Yes I hated those comments when I was pregnant with DS2. And worse when we found out was the 'oh sorry you didn't get a girl' WTH?! My baby is healthy and happy why would you even say that it's just like disregarding the little human I was growing inside me. Yes I was hoping for a girl but comments like that are hurtful in more than one way.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I get the comments like "Oh I hope you don't have another boy!"

...but I WANT another boy. What's wrong with boys?????


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: i know how hard GD can be. i convinced myself i were having another girl. i burst into happy tears when they told me boy.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:hugs: This is what I am most worried about :( haven't even got to my first scan yet, but I know once we tell people it will start!


----------



## Lara310809

We already have two girls and we have had several people say "let's hope this one's a boy", and "this had better be a boy". We don't even know yet, but I hate that they assume, and are so keen to express themselves.


----------



## Pearls18

The scan is on Friday, I so wish I hadn't told anyone but I've told too many, if it's a boy I will be happy but I will want to let it sink in, but I'm going to have to announce straight away and if I get any negatives comments intentional or not it's just going to be so frustrating.


----------



## Lara310809

That's a good point; I hadn't even considered that. I don't remember the date of my scan, so we have just said its at the end of the month. I'm torn because I think I want a third girl. But my husband is desperate (and always has been) for a boy. Either way SOMEONE is going to be on a downer


----------



## onetwothreebp

I just want to wish you good luck tomorrow! I hope you get what you want!


----------



## Pearls18

onetwothreebp said:


> I just want to wish you good luck tomorrow! I hope you get what you want!

Thank you, today is dragging so much! I had a nasty stomach bug this week so will be glad to see that baby is ok, hope they co-operate with us. I will report back!


----------



## onetwothreebp

How you feeling?


----------



## _jellybean_

Any news hon?


----------



## Misscalais

Any update hun?


----------



## Pearls18

Hi girls, sorry it's been a busy weekend. Well my nub guessers were very good, it's another boy. If we had just been told boy I probably would have been happy and just got on with it, but for about 5-10 mins the sonographer told us it was a girl, I saw the three lines and everything, but baby was very mischievous and wasn't co-operating, towards the end (of a half hour scan!!!) he said oh no it's a boy and we saw the penis. The fact for 10 mins I thought I had a daughter makes me feel like I had something taken from me, and tarnished the whole experience. I regret the scan so much. It's slowly sinking in.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Oh I'm so sorry for your scan experience, I would have been devastated too :(. I hope you can move on fro, the experience and it doesn't make your GD too bad :hugs:


----------



## onetwothreebp

I am so sorry you had a bad experience :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Oh no, I would have been so upset with that too, just reading your thread is very similar to one I've just posted. I've got two little boys too


----------

